
Installation via Node.js Permanently Disables Windows Update - pjmlp
https://github.com/chocolatey/boxstarter/issues/371
======
maccard
My issue with this is that the installer doesn't make it clear what you're
installing and why you're installing it. A one sentence description for a
feature that breaks windows 10 (see other issues on boxstarter about infinite
reboots, and being unable to remove boxstarter)

------
highace
This sounds like a feature.

------
type0
So which is it, chocolatey boxstarter issue or Node.js installer issue?

This title must be changed if it's not the Node.js installer itself.

~~~
ChrisSD
chocolatey boxstarter explicitly disables auto updates. You can see the code
here:
[https://github.com/chocolatey/boxstarter/tree/master/Boxstar...](https://github.com/chocolatey/boxstarter/tree/master/Boxstarter.Bootstrapper)

I'm not entirely clear why they need to disable it (they only say "to prevent
installation conflicts and minimize the need for reboots") but it's meant to
re-enable it afterwards.

------
tinus_hn
And then the discussion ends as they discover Windows just shat all over
itself as it tends to do, and Node.js has nothing to do with it.

